# Small Business Searching for the right online desgin software/app/ plugin!



## AlaskaTees (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello there everyone! I work for a small print shop in Alaska- Screen Printing and DTG and recently we've been finding that we are unfortunately losing business to sites like CustomInk.com. We thought it might be a good idea to include a "design your own shirt" feature on our own website. Does anyone have any suggestions of a good software/ plugin that fits in the price range of a small business? I'm specifically looking for one that can be put directly onto our website and not one that will take the consumer to a different domain. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I have checked your website. I just want to first know that in which platform your website is running?


----------



## AlaskaTees (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi there, We are currently using Weebly. I noticed Wordpress had some plugins for this type of thing but I honestly don't like using Wordpress.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

AlaskaTees said:


> Hi there, We are currently using Weebly. I noticed Wordpress had some plugins for this type of thing but I honestly don't like using Wordpress.



As you mentioned in your post, you don't like wordpress platform. I would like to suggest you Magento platform for it. There are dozens of product designer tools available in the market for magento platform. hope, you clear....


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If you do screen and DTG then look for a product that supports both processes.

A cheap plugin that lets a customer design and generate a preset print price is not enough. It needs to price for screens, flash, and color quantity. It needs a way of counting colors on uploaded artwork.

It should be able to offer discounting based on the product and the print price separately. There should be the ability to charge more for bigger shirt sizes as well as different colors.

Screen orders are big. If you can't price accurately then you are going to end up undercharging or overcharging and not get any orders.

Finally, it needs to be super easy to use. If it's confusing for the customer then they will just leave your site and go somewhere else.


----------

